# Do you know any website where they sell live plants for terrariums?



## KevinsWither (Jul 11, 2014)

I found a mantis in the backyard, have a 16 oz deli cup, has plenty of holes in the lid, and is misted. I saw him drank. Do you know where any websites or petsmart sell terrestial plants?


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 29, 2014)

Josh's Frogs and Black Jungle are both good I think. I don't know a lot about mantids, but I'd assume a species from Arizona needs to be kept fairly dry and tropical plants wouldn't be the best choice. Organic succulents might be a good choice?


----------



## JZC (Jul 29, 2014)

Also GlassBoxTropicals, Tropiflora, NEherpetoculture etc etc


----------

